
Police Use of Facial Recognition with License Databases Spur Privacy Concerns - Shivetya
https://www.wsj.com/articles/police-use-of-drivers-license-databases-to-nab-crooks-spurs-privacy-concerns-1529233200
======
mikece
The link from Drudge Report shows the full story. I didn't realize until I
clicked through it from HN that it threw up the paywall. Sorry.

